# Connexion à l'App Store impossible



## Pizlap (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps je ne peux plus effectuer les mises à jour sur l'Apple Store.

Lorsque que je clique sur Mises à jour, le logo de l'App Store s'affiche avec ce message : "Connexion à l'App Store impossible Une connexion internet est requise".

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution à mon problème?


----------



## Lauange (5 Janvier 2013)

Hello

Aucun problème pour moi. Ta connexion internet fonctionne ? car j'ai ce message quand mon device n'est pas connecté.


----------



## Pizlap (7 Janvier 2013)

Internet fonctionne correctement, et ce message apparait uniquement pour les mises à jour...


----------

